# niqabata



## pizzi

Il giornalista Giorgio Zanchini (Radio Tre) dice: _L'uomo si è trasferito in Marocco e ha sposato una donna *niqabata*_.

In rete trovo l'uso di *niqabata*, e mi sono permessa di suggerirlo alla sezione Neologismi della Treccani; spero di non aver causato danni. Lo trovo comunque orrendo. Mi aspetto *chadorata*, a questo punto.

piz


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao piz,
e niqabata starebbe quindi per "che indossa un velo"?
Non mi risultano altri sostantivi aggettivati del genere. 
Esiste forse _burqata _(col burqa), _scarpata _(con le scarpe), _abitata _(con l'abito)?  
So solo di un uso (informalissimo) di _taccata_ (che porta alti tacchi).
Chiamiamo Zanchini!


----------



## ursu-lab

Il niqab e il chador sono semplicemente due indumenti diversi... 
Certo, derivarne un aggettivo è veramente tutto meno che italiano, dubito che la Treccani accolga il tuo invito: 
ti immagini " pantalonata" per dire "che indossa i pantaloni"? 

Più che riportare come neologismi le assurde invenzioni dei giornalisti, gli editori dovrebbero regalar loro delle copie di dizionari...


----------



## dragonseven

ahahahahah non resisto
Grande Angel 

Comuque oramai tra *niqabata, burqata, chadorata*, ecc. sembra che non si parli d'altro da quanto sono usati; basta un matrimonio di un europeo qualsiasi con una donna "di quelle parti" che fa subito notizia e la cosa più importante diventa il volto coperto da queste signore. Roba da non credere.


----------



## Anaiss

Volendo da tabarro (mantello) si dice _intabarrato, _per definire qualcuno che si copre parecchio per timore del freddo (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/intabarrare/).
Inchadorata mi risulterebbe anche simpatico.  Inniqabata no però, suona male in qualunque modo.


----------



## elwadi

Per semplificare tutto io direi ;Velata


----------



## Sempervirens

Bisogna ammettere che al posto dell'aggettivo _niqabata_ -  peculiare! direi - alternative del genere di '_' una donna del posto'', '' una donna fedele alla religione..." _, se non addirittura _'' una donna Marocchina''_,  imbolsirebbero la frase. 

Penso che l'autore abbia scelto quella parola , che a me pare comunicativa e non ambigua come per esempio l'aggettivo _velata_, per soddisfare la curiosità del lettore; e per togliersi uno sfizio personale; e forse pure per contribuire ad arricchire il lessico dell'italiano. 

Benvenuta sia! A patto che poi si passi a cambiare quella _q_ che mi inquieta.  

Aver segnalato questa nuova formazione è stata una mossa pia. 
In contraccambio ,tornini lodi e plausi ! E che questo sia!
Ma ora un _clap clap_ sonoro in anticipo da parte mia!

Saluti

S.V


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Angel.Aura said:


> niqabata starebbe quindi per "che indossa un velo"?
> Non mi risultano altri sostantivi aggettivati del genere.
> Esiste forse _burqata _(col burqa), _scarpata _(con le scarpe), _abitata _(con l'abito)?
> So solo di un uso (informalissimo) di _taccata_ (che porta alti tacchi).





ursu-lab said:


> Il niqab e il chador sono semplicemente due indumenti diversi...
> Certo, derivarne un aggettivo è veramente tutto meno che italiano, dubito che la Treccani accolga il tuo invito:
> ti immagini "pantalonata" per dire "che indossa i pantaloni"?
> Più che riportare come neologismi le assurde invenzioni dei giornalisti, gli editori dovrebbero regalar loro delle copie di dizionari...


Pienamente d'accordo con questi due interventi! 
"_Donna che [indossa/porta] il niqab_" è espressione chiara e corretta, che non richiede l'introduzione dell'inutile e cacofonico aggettivo citato.
Oltretutto, la parola _niqabata _di per sé mi farebbe pensare più a un "_colpo assestato col niqab_" (sulla falsariga di _ciabattata, scarpata, cappellata_...).
Ciao.


----------



## Sempervirens

Resta il fatto però che l'aggettivo è stato usato , sicuramente con intenzione oculata,  con il significato di _con il niqab_, oppure - ma io non volevo arrivare fino a queste specificazioni!- con quello di _costretta a portare il niqab_,  e non con quello di _colpita da niqab. A me pare che niqabata _trasmetta pure , per coloro che ce la vogliono vedere, l'atto di coercizione, che non riuscirei a intravedere nel generico complemento di unione introdotto dalla preposizione con: con il niqab. 

Forse " ... ha sposato una donna dall'inconfondibile niqab atlantico/azzurro/sempre estivo/nero/ecc. " potrebbe essere stata una fresca alternativa letteraria, ma si è agito diversamente.  

Io sono per accogliere la nuova formazione.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper!


> Resta il fatto però che l'aggettivo è stato usato , sicuramente con intenzione oculata,  con il significato di _con il niqab_, oppure - ma io non volevo arrivare fino a queste specificazioni!- con quello di _costretta a portare il niqab_,  e non con quello di _colpita da niqab._


 Lo so bene! Infatti era una battuta!!!
Vorrei comunque far presente che questa parola non è per nulla diffusa (solo 27 occorrenze italiane in Google), per cui non vedo le basi per poterla annoverare tra i neologismi. A mio avviso per definire una parola "neologismo" non basta che venga usata da una singola persona (foss'anche un giornalista); bisogna che questa parola attecchisca, entri nell'uso e abbia una diffusione, non necessariamente vastissima, ma nemmeno quasi inesistente come in questo caso. 
Stessa cosa dicasi per _burqata_, che registra 30 misere occorrenze. E _chadorata _addirittura solo 6. 
Direi che non sono termini diffusi.


----------



## chipulukusu

Scusa Sempervirens, ma non mi convince tanto la tua ulteriore specificazione. Il Marocco non mi sembra sicuramente una nazione in cui è facile trovare donne _costrette_ a portare il _niqab_, che mi sembra alquanto lontano dalle tradizioni locali. E' molto più facile trovare donne, per lo più molto giovani e di buona cultura, che portano volontariamente il _niqab_ come affermazione della propria identità musulmana, spesso contro il volere dei genitori.

Personalmente il termine _niqabata_ mi sembra tanto orribile da far sospettare di essere stato utilizzato per dare un'intonazione negativa alla frase, quasi per prenderne le distanze.

EDIT: Mi sento in dovere di fare una precisazione, dopo aver capito chi è Giorgio Zanchini (autore o conduttore di alcune tra le mie trasmissioni radio preferite). Posso anche dire che abbia esagerato nella creatività linguistica ma, da suo ammiratore, non certo che abbia scritto con una riserva mentale o con un pregiudizio implicito.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Connie! Dici il giusto! Ti volevo anche dire che in giro si comincia a vedere burqata o burquata, a dimostrazione che c'è chi avverte l'uso di queste forme. 

Eppoi, sulla scia del _niqabata_, come ben saprai , se la libertà di parola , e di costumi, fa dire '' A me piace '' safficheggiare! ", non ostruisco io neppure l'espressività di chi usa la forma _niqabata. _Parola che vedo non come neologismo ma intanto come nuova formazione.  A farle prendere la strada del neologismo è stata l'autrice di questa discussione.

...e quant'altro...nel calderone delle parole

Saluti

S.V


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper!



Sempervirens said:


> Ti volevo anche dire che in giro si comincia a vedere burqata o burquata, a dimostrazione che c'è chi avverte l'uso di queste forme.
> Avevo citato anche questo termine nel mio post #10, ma per negare che fosse diffuso.
> Dato che internet è il regno dei neologismi, una ricerca in rete può restituire la realtà delle cose: in italiano_ burqata_ conta 30 occorrenze (tra cui alcuni doppioni) e _burquata_ addirittura solo 3: numeri risibili e ininfluenti per i parametri internettiani.
> Dire che questo e gli altri termini qui discussi sono diffusi sarebbe pertanto inesatto e fuorviante; qualsiasi aggettivo inventato lì per lì può dare un tale numero di occorrenze.
> Ad esempio, in onore della tua residenza giapponese, invento e cerco _harakitato _(intendendo chi ha fatto _harakiri_)e toh!... Google mi restituisce 5 occorrenze effettive! Oppure... _cellularato_  (intendendo chi possiede un cellulare o il participio passato dell'ipotetico verbo _cellularare_)... e trovo 23 occorrenze effettive!
> Questo sciocco esperimento vuole soltanto dimostrare che ogni giorno qualcuno crea qualche parola (è sempre successo); qualche persona che usa un certo vocabolo nel proprio idioletto non fa comunque di quel vocabolo un termine degno di nota dal punto di vista linguistico. Secondo me, un nuovo termine merita attenzione e analisi solo quando/se è usato da un numero non insignificante di parlanti, cioè quando/se effettivamente "entra nell'uso".
> Comunque, mi è chiaro il tuo punto di vista in proposito.
> 
> [...] se la libertà di parola, e di costumi, fa dire ''A me piace ''safficheggiare!"[...] Eeehhh? Mai sentita questa parola e spero sia una trovata scherzosa piuttosto che un neologismo... (se lo fosse, direi che è da pelle d'oca!)


----------



## pizzi

Connie Eyeland said:


> Vorrei comunque far presente che questa parola non è per nulla diffusa (solo 27 occorrenze italiane in Google)_._



Oggi sono già 413...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

No, Pizzi (ciao!).
C'è un difetto nel contatore di Google a causa del quale per sapere il numero totale dei risultati devi guardare l'ultima pagina, non la prima.
Se clicchi sull'ultima vedrai che sono solo 34 in totale (link); se da quelli storni i risultati non italiani, si riducono a 27 o meno (dico "o meno" perché non ho tolto eventuali occorrenze doppie).


----------



## Sempervirens

Connie, ciao! Prima di tutto ti ringrazio per la notevole predisposizione a portare nuovi contributi alla discussione.

Per il resto poco altro rimane da dire. 

P.S  Se ti interessa sapere di più su questo speciale verbo ( safficheggiare), allora ti converrà dare una sbirciatina con molta discrezione  qua:  

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2467548&langid=14

Saluti

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Connie Eyeland said:


> ... Oltretutto, la parola _niqabata _di per sé mi farebbe pensare più a un "_colpo assestato col niqab_" ... ).


Sì, anche a me  ... 

Ho una domanda a proposito. Non è che una parola di origine straniera, per poter crearne altri termini (aggiungendo desinenze italiane), prima dovrebbe essere pienamente adottata ("italianizzata")? 

In altre parole, mi pare un po' strano creare derivati di una parola che né foneticamente né ortograficamente non è italiana. Come se dicessimo _englishismo_, _humouroso _e simili ... 

(esempio ipotetico per illustrazione: *_nicabbe > *nicabbare > *nicabbato,-a _secondo me potrebbe essere anche accettabile [in teoria, ovviamente] ...)


----------



## chipulukusu

Sarebbe molto bello se fosse come dici tu, francisgranada, ma purtroppo non funziona così, almeno non nel gergo informatico, vedi linkare, patchare, ecc.

È forse è meglio così, ti immagini lincare, pacciare? 

Per fortuna, comunque, non tutti i gerghi sono pervasivi come quello informatico...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis!


> Non è che una parola di origine straniera, per poter crearne dare origine ad altri  termini (aggiungendo desinenze italiane), prima dovrebbe essere  pienamente adottata ("italianizzata")?
> In altre parole, mi pare un po' strano creare derivati di una parola che né foneticamente né ortograficamente non è italiana.


Però è proprio così che al giorno d'oggi si creano i neologismi originati da termini stranieri. Non solo in campo informatico, dove questo genere di parole "miste" sono dilaganti, come ricordato da Chipu (ciao), ma in tutti i campi: es. _darwinismo (_non _daruinismo_), _kafkiano_ (non _cafchiano_), _jaguarista_ (non _giaguarista_) ecc. 
Potresti obiettare che quelli appena citati sono termini che originano da nomi propri e dunque non graficamente modificabili, ma la stessa cosa accade anche quando la matrice è costituita da un nome comune, come in _jazzista_, _kebabbaro_, _jihadismo_ e così via.


> (esempio ipotetico per illustrazione di [rappresentazione grafica/grafia/trascrizione] italianizzata: *_nicabbe > *nicabbare > *nicabbato,-a _
> "Nicabbe" suona piuttosto romanesco! "Nicab" sarebbe già un'italianizzazione sufficiente (corrispondente peraltro all'adattamento che di questa parola hanno fatto gli spagnoli), ma questo tipo di variazioni grafiche in italiano si facevano in passato, ai tempi in cui un certo nazionalismo influenzava anche i fenomeni linguistici. Oggigiorno non si fanno più e si è caduti nella situazione opposta, tanto che l'italiano è, tra le principali lingue europee, una di quelle maggiormente esposte al progressivo imbastardimento, proprio a causa degli eccessivi prestiti linguistici, sbrigativamente e passivamente accolti e adottati senza tanto preoccuparsi di come potrebbero essere italianizzati al meglio, né tantomeno domandarsi se potrebbero essere sostituiti da termini italiani preesistenti o creabili per l'occasione.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Amici, per favore, non allarghiamo la discussione introducendo altri termini e non ricadiamo nella solita e annosa diatriba generica sui termini stranieri entrati a far parte dell'italiano, argomento tra l'altro già affrontato altrove. 


Italianizzazione nomi stranieri... Perché?
Il plurale delle parole straniere
La scrittura delle parole straniere con la lettera "y".
norme che regolano il genere delle parole straniere
Parole straniere in italiano
parole straniere in italiano - accento


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Scusa, Stella. Ho risposto qui senza sapere dell'esistenza del primo thread che hai linkato, che è in effetti quello più adatto a discutere l'argomento trattato negli ultimi post (#17/18/19). Grazie per aver fornito il link!


----------



## giginho

Va tutto bene ma una donna burquata o burcata come suggerisce l'amico Francis, non si può sentire!! E' veramente una b(p)urcata di parola!

Dalle mie parti, stante la massiccia presenza di donne che "scelgono" determinati abbigliamenti, è in voga il modo di dire: donne velate senza distinzione riguardo al tipo di velo.


----------



## chipulukusu

giginho said:


> Va tutto bene ma una donna burquata o burcata come suggerisce l'amico Francis, non si può sentire!! E' veramente una b(p)urcata di parola!
> 
> Dalle mie parti, stante la massiccia presenza di donne che "scelgono" determinati abbigliamenti, è in voga il modo di dire: donne velate senza distinzione riguardo al tipo di velo.



Non sono del tutto d'accordo giginho. Chador e niqab hanno un "impatto" decisamente diverso. In Europa sicuramente, ma anche nel mondo musulmano veicolano un messaggio decisamente diverso, quindi, soprattutto in ambito giornalistico, mi sembra importante mantenere la distinzione. Basta dire che il niqab copre il viso lasciando libero solo gli occhi ed è quasi esclusivamente nero, mentre il chador lascia il viso completmente scoperto ed è molto meno restrittivo quanto a colori.

Io se leggo d_onna velata_ intendo donna che porta il chador, se non indicato diversamente. Nel caso del niqab direi _donna che porta il niqab_ o _che porta il velo integrale (_non è detto che tutti sappiano cos'è il niqab) senza cercare neologismi.

EDIT: sono d'accordo sulla _b(p)urcata_, ovviamente


----------



## giginho

Si, ok, io parlavo a livello di "uomo della strada", dal punto di vista giornalistico o di reportage hai sicuramente ragione: la differenza ha la sua importanza!


----------



## Sempervirens

ursu-lab said:


> Il niqab e il chador sono semplicemente due indumenti diversi...
> Certo, derivarne un aggettivo *è veramente tutto meno che italiano*, dubito che la Treccani accolga il tuo invito:
> ti immagini " pantalonata" per dire "che indossa i pantaloni"?
> 
> Più che riportare come neologismi le assurde invenzioni dei giornalisti, gli editori dovrebbero regalar loro delle copie di dizionari...



Mah, proprio ora stavo facendo una ricerca e , toh, invece di ' viale di alberi' ho trovato ' viale alberato'.

Quella degli aggettivi è una storia lunga...


----------



## giginho

Per quanto riguarda "pantalonata" che non ho mai sentito, riporto un aggettivo che, invece ho sentito spesso: "minigonnata" detto di donna (solitamente piacente ma non è detto) che indossa una minigonna.
Detto questo niqabata non mi suona per nulla accettabile, mentre minigonnata (specie se usato in un contesto informale) mi suona più accettabile, anche se non bello


----------



## stella_maris_74

Mi vedo costretta a reiterare la nota di moderazione già inserita più sopra.



stella_maris_74 said:


> Nota di moderazione:
> 
> Amici, per favore, non allarghiamo la discussione introducendo altri termini



Qui non si sta discutendo se esistano o non esistano aggettivi quali "alberato" per i viali, ma dell'opportunità /accettabilità o meno del termine _niqabata _per "donna che veste il niqab".

Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti,
posto qualche esempio cercando di rimanere in-topic.
*Niqab*, _termine arabo; 1987; plurale arabo nùqub; lungo velo tradizionale delle donne arabe, indossato per coprire la testa e le spalle lasciando solo una fessura per gli occhi.
_
*Burqa* o *burka*, _di provenienza araba; 1975; plurale arabo baràkia; manto che nel costume femminile tradizionale musulmano copre tutto il corpo lasciando solo una finestra di tessuto più rado all'altezza degli occhi.
_
*Chador*, _termine iraniano di voce persiana (propriamente 'velo'); 1979; lungo velo nero che copre la testa e il volto, lasciando scoperti solo gli occhi, tradizionalmente indossato da donne di religione islamica. Ampio scialle che copre il capo e viene fermato e annodato al collo indossato dalle donne di religione islamica. CFR. Hijab.
_
*Hijab*, _termine arabo 'cortina, velo', dal verbo hajaba 'coprire'; 1992; velo tradizionale delle donne islamiche che viene fermato sotto il mento e copre la testa, i capelli e il collo. CFR. Chador.
_
*Benda*, _termine germanico binda 'fascia'; 1243; velo o drappo portato dalle donne, specialmente nel Medio Evo, secondo l'età e la condizione.
_
*Velo*, _termine latino velu(m) da avvicinare a vestis 'veste'; 1266; drappo che le donne cattoliche pongono sulla testa, nell'entrare in chiesa e nell'assistere alle sacre funzioni, per indicare la loro sottomissione, e che le monache portano permanentemente, assumendolo in apposita cerimonia._ 

Le voci sopra sono prese da: 'lo Zingarelli 2006' edito da 'Zanichelli'.

Con questo voglio far notare che i sostantivi sono già presenti nella lingua italiana.
Se di "*benda*" e "*velo*" vi sono i verbi "*bendare*" e " *velare*" e gli aggettivi "*bendato/a*" e "*velato/a*", non vedo il motivo per cui questi altri sostantivi citati sopra non possano anche loro avere voci verbali e aggettivate. Penso sia solo questione di tempo per ottenere sui dizionari tali forme, probabilmente almeno per "*niqab*" e "*chador*" (anche se per "foulard", francese, 1765, non ci sono). Che ci piaccia o meno. Come per "*guanto*" c'è "*guantato*" o "*inguantato*", per "*tunica*" c'è "*tunicato*", ecc..
Da notare che il termine "*burka*" è già stato italianizzato in "*burqa*" e quindi il termine "*niqab*" non ha questo problema; non penso si precluderà la "_q_" per la variante "_cc_" ma che si manterrà il sostantivo come radice.

Un saluto
Dragon


----------



## chipulukusu

dragonseven said:


> *Hijab*, _termine arabo 'cortina, velo', dal verbo hajaba 'coprire'; 1992; velo tradizionale delle donne islamiche che viene fermato sotto il mento e copre la testa, i capelli e il collo. CFR. Chador.
> _



Ciao dragonseven, grazie per avermi ricordato che _hijab_ è molto più pertinente di _chador,_ riferito ad una donna musulmana.

Credo però che la lingua italiana, anche la più colloquiale, sia più resiliente quando si tratta di aggettivare termini stranieri. Se _pantalonata o minigonnata _è sicuramente usato, sia pure non diffusamente, già _taierata_ è utilizzato solo dopo una pesante italianizzazione (non credo si usi _tailleurata_). Poi credo che molto dipenda dalla musicalità della parola, probabilmente non sentiremo mai _collantata_. In effetti da questo punto di vista con _niqabata_​ siamo a rischio...


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao dragonseven, grazie per avermi ricordato che _hijab_ è molto più pertinente di _chador,_ riferito ad una donna musulmana.
> 
> Credo però che la lingua italiana, anche la più colloquiale, sia più resiliente quando si tratta di aggettivare termini stranieri. Se _pantalonata o minigonnata _è sicuramente usato, sia pure non diffusamente, già _taierata_ è utilizzato solo dopo una pesante italianizzazione (non credo si usi _tailleurata_). Poi credo che molto dipenda dalla musicalità della parola, probabilmente non sentiremo mai _collantata_. In effetti da questo punto di vista con _niqabata_​ siamo a rischio...



Mah, ''musicalità della parola...'',- Ognuno dice la sua. E così deve essere!- Diciamo anche che ci sono alcune parole che hanno più ''fortuna'' di altre.

Se fosse per me non disdirei nemmeno l'aggettivo _mantigliata _(riferito ad altre fattezze di tessuti), musicale, non astruso ortograficamente...peccato che sia praticamente irrintracciabile nel parlato. 

Mi auguro che _niqabata _volga presto nella forma _niccabata _e vada ad arricchire il vocabolario di chi ha bisogno di questi termini. Dopotutto, le parole non erano importanti?

Saluti

S.V


----------



## chipulukusu

Ma scusa SV, anzi scusate tutti, ma perché una parola prenda piede deve essercene un bisogno diffuso.

Ma voi quante donne _niqabate_ vedete in giro? A Verona, negli ultimi 10 anni, non noto neanche più le donne e le ragazze velate per quante ce ne sono, ma di una donna con il _niqab_ non ne ho mai vista neanche una. A dire il vero non ne vedo tante neanche a Manchester, Leeds e dintorni, dove pure le minoranze hanno mantenuto un'identità abbastanza definita.

E' questo il motivo della mia perplessità di fondo. Creare un neologismo per una assoluta minoranza mi sembra un poco come puntare il dito senza che ce ne sia bisogno. Un pò come voler etichettare a tutti i costi.

Questo proprio perché le parole _sono_ importanti.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

chipulukusu said:


> Ma scusa SV, anzi scusate tutti, ma perché una parola prenda piede deve essercene un bisogno diffuso.
> 
> Ma voi quante donne _niqabate_ vedete in giro? E' questo il motivo della mia perplessità di fondo. Creare un neologismo per una assoluta minoranza mi sembra un poco come puntare il dito senza che ce ne sia bisogno. Un pò come voler etichettare a tutti i costi.
> 
> Questo proprio perché le parole _sono_ importanti.


Grazie, Chipu! E' quello che sto cercando di dire "_da mo' _". Si sta cercano una legittimazione per un termine di cui non c'è nessuna necessità, primo perché in Italia le donne che portano il _niqab_ non esistono e secondo perché (dal punto di vista femminile) spero che, nel tempo che tale ipotetico neologismo dovesse impiegare a diffondersi, il _niqab_ sparisca del tutto! 
Rispetto l'_hjiab_ e anche il _chador_, perché comunque lasciando libero il viso permettono l'espressione dell'individualità, che è data dal viso, non dal corpo (non è un caso se le carte d'identità riportano un primo piano del viso). 
_Niqab_ e _burka_ sono per legge vietati nel nostro e in altri Paesi occidentali, in quanto corrispondenti ad una mascheratura che impedisce il riconoscimento individuale (link, link). Quindi, di cosa stiamo parlando? Di creare un termine apposito in italiano per descrivere uno "status" che in Italia non può esistere?


----------



## Sempervirens

Io sono del parere che tra le tante parole oggigiorno diffuse ve ne sono di alcune che hanno avuto la sua fortuna e altre che ne hanno avuta di meno. Incidenza d'uso e musicalità sono in parte fattori rilevanti ma non determinanti del tutto.
Siamo onesti su questo punto. 

Non vedrei male veder convivere _niccabata _con ivato e un _disivato _di là a venire.

Qui si esprimono le nostre opinioni e ,credo, poco altro, visto che di voce in capitolo ce ne rimane ben poca con tutte queste regole e contro-regole...

Per me la questione finisce qui, signore e signori.  Vedremo come andrà a finire!


Saluti a tutti

S.V


----------



## stella_maris_74

chipulukusu said:


> Ma voi quante donne _niqabate_ vedete in giro? A Verona, negli  ultimi 10 anni, non noto neanche più le donne e le ragazze velate per  quante ce ne sono, ma di una donna con il _niqab_ non ne ho mai  vista neanche una.






Connie Eyeland said:


> Grazie, Chipu! E' quello che sto cercando di dire "_da mo' _". Si sta cercano una legittimazione per un termine di cui non c'è nessuna necessità, primo perché in Italia le donne che portano il _niqab_ non esistono e secondo perché (dal punto di vista femminile) spero che, nel tempo che tale ipotetico neologismo dovesse impiegare a diffondersi, il _niqab_ sparisca del tutto!
> Rispetto l'_hjiab_ e anche il _chador_, perché comunque lasciando libero il viso permettono l'espressione dell'individualità, che è data dal viso, non dal corpo (non è un caso se le carte d'identità riportano un primo piano del viso).
> _Niqab_ e _burka_ sono per legge vietati nel nostro e in altri Paesi occidentali, in quanto corrispondenti ad una mascheratura che impedisce il riconoscimento individuale (link, link). Quindi, di cosa stiamo parlando? Di creare un termine apposito in italiano per descrivere uno "status" che in Italia non può esistere?



Cosa c'entra il fatto che in Italia il niqab è vietato per legge (cosa che poi non è del tutto esatta, v. qui), o che sia più o meno diffuso come indumento nei Paesi occidentali? La discussione nasce da una frase ascoltata da Pizzi che dice testualmente:



pizzi said:


> Il giornalista Giorgio Zanchini (Radio Tre) dice: _L'uomo si è trasferito in Marocco e ha sposato una donna *niqabata*_.



Esiste la necessità di descrivere a parole anche realtà che non appartengono al nostro Paese o alla nostra cultura.
Possiamo discutere, e lo stiamo facendo, sul fatto che "niqabata" sia una felice o infelice invenzione linguistica, se sia o non sia legittimo da un punto di vista morfologico per analogia con altri sostantivi aggettivati dello stesso tipo già esistenti e variamente utilizzati (come _donna velata_ per _donna che porta il velo_, o anche _inturbantato_ con riferimento al turbante indossato sempre per motivi religiosi dai Sikh) o per analogia con altri sostantivi aggettivati derivati da parole di origine straniera con grafia non adattata a quella italiana (come _jazzato_: _arrangiamento jazzato_ per _arrangiamento in stile jazz_), ma non credo abbia rilevanza alcuna, ai fini della "legittimità" o meno di _niqabata _dal punto di vista linguistico, il fatto che il niqab sia vietato o poco diffuso in Italia o che sia un indumento _brutto e cattivo_ che non permette l'espressione dell'individualità della donna.

Ho anch'io i miei fortissimi dubbi sul fatto che possa trovare ampia diffusione, più probabilmente resterà una creazione estemporanea del giornalista in questione (o di chi per lui abbia per primo coniato e utilizzato il termine) di uso estremamente limitato, ma da un punto di vista morfologico lo trovo giustificato. 
Un po' come i già menzionati _taccata _e _minigonnata _che, per orrendi che siano all'orecchio di alcuni (compreso il mio! ), vengono qualche volta utilizzati anche se nessun dizionario li contempla (per lo meno, non in relazione ai tacchi per il primo) da chi non si fa problemi ad approfittare in modo estemporaneo dell'elasticità della nostra lingua, per necessità espressiva o per semplice sfizio che sia.

Per come lo interpreto io, _niqabata _non è solo un'indicazione oggettiva del fatto che la donna in questione indossa il niqab, ma vale "...donna musulmana tradizionalista e osservante al punto da indossare abitualmente il velo integrale detto niqab", contiene quindi un implicito e più ampio sottotesto che immagino fosse in qualche modo giustificato nel discorso che il giornalista stava facendo, e che è stato sintetizzato con il conio o l'uso di questo aggettivo insolito.


----------



## chipulukusu

stella_maris_74 said:


> Cosa c'entra il fatto che in Italia il niqab è vietato per legge (cosa che poi non è del tutto esatta, v. qui), o che sia più o meno diffuso come indumento nei Paesi occidentali?



Va bene Stella, su questo siamo _okeizzati_!

Scherzi a parte, però, secondo me, la diffusione del bisogno di utilizzare un neologismo è importante per distinguere la _lingua_ dal _gergo.
_Se dico ad un collega "_patchami_ la release così la facciamo uscire" sono sicuro che il collega capisce cosa voglio dire, ma non mi aspetto di trovare il verbo _patchare _o_ pacciare_ su un dizionario. E' _gergo_ informatico.
Allo stesso modo se un giornalista scrive su una rivista di studi mediorentali se usa _niqabata _è sicuro di farsi capire, ma se scrive su un giornale a larga diffusione?
Faccio un'altro esempio. Quanti sanno che un tipico vestito tradizionale Africano si chiama _citenghe_ (_chitenge _con la grafia inglese, o Kitenge con la grafia ufficiale italiana).
Ora se sono in Africa posso dire ad un mio connazionale che vive sul posto "mi si è avvicinato un uomo _citengato_" (anche se non lo direi mai...). Ma se in Italia dico che ho visto una donna _citengata_ chi mi capirebbe? Eppure in Italia ci sono moltissime più donne che vestono il _citenghe_ piuttosto che il _niqab_.
Per questo direi che _citengato_ non sarebbe _lingua_ ma caso mai _gergo_ di chi conosce l'Africa meridionale e occidentale.
E _niqabata_?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Chipu 
siamo d'accordo entrambi che _niqabata_, con tutta probabilità, non avrà successo né diffusione né dignità di neologismo vero e proprio, nel senso che non è che siccome l'ha detto una volta Zanchini su Radio Tre, allora vuol dire che da domani la parola entrerà di diritto sul Treccani o nel lessico quotidiano degli italiani, e ciò a prescindere (sempre secondo me) dalla diffusione del corrispondente indumento in Italia, giacché non viviamo in una bolla isolata dal resto del mondo e c'è gente che di questo _resto del mondo_ scrive e parla.

Il punto del mio discorso è che, pur con la premessa di cui sopra, trovo in ogni caso che nulla vieti talvolta di fare un uso creativo della lingua per particolari esigenze espressive, stilistiche e quant'altro 
Poi, alcune invenzioni sono più riuscite di altre. Questa probabilmente non è felicissima da un punto di vista "estetico", ma l'estetica è un criterio abbastanza soggettivo. Dal punto di vista puramente linguistico/morfologico, però, la trovo correttamente formulata.


----------



## chipulukusu

stella_maris_74 said:


> Il punto del mio discorso è che, pur con la premessa di cui sopra, trovo in ogni caso che nulla vieti talvolta di fare un uso creativo della lingua per particolari esigenze espressive, stilistiche e quant'altro



Hai ragione Stella... credo di essermi preso troppo a cuore la questione!
Non so, c'è qualcosa in questo _thread _che mi ha toccato e non è certo una presunta difesa della lingua_, _ma non saprei dire di cosa si tratta...
Ciao e buona domenica!


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, chipulukusu! Forse intuisco ciò che vuoi dire con questa tua frase:

_''Non so, c'è qualcosa in questo __thread che mi ha toccato e non è certo una presunta difesa della lingua, ma non saprei dire di cosa si tratta...''  

_Un gesto apotropaico. La mia risposta. Ripudiando la parola si pensa che anche ciò che rappresenta possa essere... cancellato.      Non sempre è così. Chi vivrà vedrà.


Saluti


----------



## stella_maris_74

Mi è venuto in mente che tempo fa c'è stata una discussione per certi aspetti simile a questa, sempre a opera della nostra _spacciatrice ufficiale di parole strane ascoltate in giro_ (Pizzi  si scherza eh!). Ve la propongo perché è altrettanto interessante:

*bitolsiano [= dei Beatles]*


Buona domenica a tutti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Stella, e buona settimana!



stella_maris_74 said:


> Cosa  c'entra il fatto che in Italia il  niqab è vietato per legge (cosa che  poi non è del tutto esatta, v. qui),  o che sia più o meno diffuso come indumento nei Paesi occidentali?
> Ai fini del mio discorso c'entra. Non ho detto che, essendo il niqab un indumento praticamente assente nel nostro Paese, in italiano non si possa/debba parlarne chiamandolo con il suo nome. Piuttosto, il fatto che esso in Italia non si usi (e che pure negli altri Paesi occidentali rappresenti una vera rarità) fa sì che la sua menzione, nella nostra lingua, sia un evento piuttosto infrequente, il che non richiama la necessità di creare un apposito e specifico aggettivo.
> Qualsiasi parlante lo può creare, ma se un'invenzione lessicale non è sostenuta da un bisogno reale e minimamente generalizzato, rimane isolata e si estingue anziché prendere piede ed entrare nella lingua diventando un "neologismo".
> 
> (...) non credo abbia rilevanza alcuna, ai fini della "legittimità" o meno di _niqabata _dal punto di vista linguistico, il fatto che il niqab sia vietato o poco diffuso in Italia.
> Non ho parlato di "legittimità" del vocabolo dal punto di vista morfologico (avevo già scritto nel post #19 che la composizione del vocabolo è tecnicamente corretta). Ho parlato di "legittimazione", intendendo l'ufficializzazione   derivante dalla sua eventuale inclusione nella sezione neologismi di  un  dizionario. E' questa la cosa che ritengo ad oggi prematura/ingiustificata.
> 
> Esiste la necessità di descrivere a parole anche realtà che non  appartengono al nostro Paese o alla nostra cultura. (...) non viviamo in  una bolla isolata dal resto del mondo e c'è gente che di questo _resto del mondo_ scrive e parla.
> Certamente! Comunicare significa senza dubbio poter descrivere qualsiasi situazione, oggetto, entità ed esprimere qualsiasi concetto dell'universo fisico e metafisico: ma è appunto quello che, in questo specifico caso, già facciamo quando diciamo "_donna che porta/indossa il niqab_"! Tanto che non si è mai sentito il bisogno di creare neologismi aggettivali appositi per riferirsi alle "donne che indossano il_ sari/sarong/kanga/rebozo/_ecc." (benché le prime siano addirittura alcune centinaia di milioni!).
> 
> La  discussione nasce da una frase ascoltata da Pizzi che dice testualmente: (...)
> La discussione non nasce comunque tanto dal fatto che Zanchini (o chi per lui) ha coniato un certo vocabolo, quanto dall'interrogativo se detto vocabolo abbia diritto o meno di essere inserito come neologismo nell'apposita sezione del Treccani, cosa che Pizzi stessa (artefice della proposta d'inserimento) commenta con: "_S__pero di  non aver causato danni. Lo trovo comunque orrendo_" , in linea con quanto aveva in precedenza affermato a proposito dell'aggettivo "bitolsiano" (grazie del link!): "_Non sono contraria ai neologismi, ma mi chiedo il  senso di aggettivizzare ogni sostantivo senza vaglio critico..._".
> Mi sembra dalle righe seguenti che comunque anche tu sia scettica sul fatto che questo vocabolo possa assurgere al rango di neologismo.
> 
> (...) probabilmente resterà una creazione estemporanea del  giornalista  in questione (o di chi per lui abbia per primo coniato e  utilizzato il  termine) di uso estremamente limitato, ma da un punto di  vista  morfologico lo trovo giustificato.  (...)_ niqabata_, con tutta  probabilità, non avrà successo né  diffusione né dignità di neologismo  vero e proprio, nel senso che non è  che siccome l'ha detto una volta  Zanchini su Radio Tre, allora vuol dire  che da domani la parola entrerà  di diritto sul Treccani o nel lessico  quotidiano degli italiani. (...)  Il punto del mio discorso è che, pur con la premessa di cui sopra,  trovo  in ogni caso che nulla vieti talvolta di fare un uso creativo  della  lingua per particolari esigenze espressive, stilistiche e  quant'altro
> Sono d'accordo! Non ho mai negato la possibilità di creare, qualora necessario, un aggettivo partendo dal nome di un indumento o di un  accessorio (sul modello di _maschera/mascherato_), purché il risultato sia accettabile (penso che tutti condividiamo il parere di Angel.Aura che "scarpata" e "abitata" sarebbero ad esempio termini improponibili per indicare "chi indossa [scarpe/abiti]", significando già, gli stessi vocaboli, ben altro).
> Non metto infatti in discussione la libertà di Zanchini di utilizzare in modo creativo la lingua. Ciascuno di noi può coniare nuovi vocaboli o inventare estrose combinazioni lessicali (come già accennavo nel post #13), cosa che si fa infatti correntemente nel linguaggio familiare e gergale.
> Ma proprio qui sta il punto, secondo me: _niqabata_ è per ora solo un'invenzione lessicale estemporanea, non un neologismo. Per ora almeno è così. Se in futuro, a causa di un evento particolare, si dovesse parlare con frequenza delle "_donne che indossano/portano il niqab_", i giornalisti potrebbero sentire l'esigenza di usare e diffondere l'aggettivo fin qui esaminato; a quel punto, sì, acquisirebbe lo status di neologismo.


----------



## Crix

Sono (relativamente) nuova in questo forum . intendo dire che seguo forum e WR dictionaries da anni ma solo ora mi sono registrata. Questo è uno dei threads più affascinanti con i quali mi sono imbattuta, perché ho vissuto in terre mediorentali per quasi venti anni. Vorrei contribuire alla comprensione filologica di termini quali "niqabata" e simili tramite la mia conoscenza dell'Arabo. L'Arabo conserva casi e declinazioni simili a quelli latini e greci. In Arabo, per definire una donna che usa un niqab, uno chador, etc., si usa il caso accusativo (nel senso che la donna POSSIEDE un niqab etc: una donna che possiede un niqab si chiama "niqabi". Una donna che possiede un burka si chiama "burkawi". Noi che vivevamo a Sharm el Sheikh ci chiamavamo Sharmawi. Coloro che abitavano a Dahab si chiamavano Dahabwi. La traduzione naturale in italiano risulta nel participio presente: Niqabata, Burkata, Sharmese, Dahabese. Possono risultare assonanti ed inusuali, ma sono assolutamente corrette.


----------

